# So.. what(fish/equipment) did you get for xmas/boxing day??



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Out of all year, this stupid flu got me on xmas and boxing day  I had to stay in bed on yesterday and today.. 
Even though Santa gave me $50 aquarium west gift certificate (which I found out earlier today lol), I could not take advantage of any boxing day sale... 

So I wonder what other BCAers got great deal or gift on xmas/boxing day... somebody other than me must have got great deal on boxing day sale!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Hydrocynus tanzaniae!!!!! (TATF) What I've been drooling over for months at king ed's pets  50% off too


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bought a 15gal column kit for $79.99 from $100 or so and a 10gal LED kit for $63 (was going to get a 20long but my mom didn't want the additional water and we have to shut down our 36.)

Anyways go to set it up tank is warped and wobbly for the 10 gal and the 15 gal had water conditioner all over the tank and maybe damaged filter but im not getting electrocuted or startung a fire to find out. XD 

So bringing it back for new ones and hopefully they will see that over he past 2-3 years we have spent at least $1000 there so maybe I can get a small percentage taken off for having to go back out and for gas.even if it was $5 off the total bill I'd be happy.Lol. would show to me they appreciate their customers. 

Not saying name it is a big box store. That is all. Lol. It honestly isn't even their fault though it is Top Fin and Aqueons. And for Top fin it lays in whom ever put the tank together.

Either way cannot wait to set them up when I can.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

I got fluval fx6 X2 for 174.99 each lol


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Got a hippo tang for $70. Pretty healthy. I've been eyeing and interacting with it in the store for three weeks.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I"m sure a ton of hobbyists netted and hauled in some great deals. I, for one, did not net anything on boxing day. :bigsmile:


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

fishy addiction it was petsmart wasnt it?

anyways i went to petsmart picked up 2 fluval 50w heaters, small bag of wood, 2lbs of white sand, 8lb bag of fluval statrum substrate, and a mossball (impulse buy haha)

the heaters and substrate were on sale, the rest was not, overall i saved 18.5% and im happy because i needed everything except the moss balls

and got 3x fluval floras for christmas


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Heading out to king eds tomorrow for my yearly visit..... Hopefully there is some stock left!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My tanks are now officially overstocked with corals & fish:bigsmile:

Got super deals (30% off livestock) at both J&L & King Ed's. Went to each store twice on Boxing Day.

Ended up the day with 1 Neon green Wellso brain, 1 Neon Orange Lobo, 1 Neon Orange Plate coral, 2 Lubbock's fairy wrasse, 1 Solarensis fairy wrasse, 1 Flame Hawkfish, and 2 Purple Hawaiian feather dusters.

Also stocked up with 7 one lb flats of Hikari reg. & jumbo mysis (40% OFFFFFFF!!!!!) from KE and a big tin of Cyclopeeze freeze dried (full price cause there will be no more after these), big can of Rowaphos phosphate remover, and a MaxiJet 1200 for $19.99.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

six line wrass 
wachman gobie 
cherub angel
2 clowns perc 
flame halk
red symfillia brain coral
rainbow welso brain 
tri coler tracky braain
perl buble 
neon orage plate 
green modrn coral was at kin eds 1 time jl 3 yes 3 times thats not a typo 

prime and coral revive for a total of 3 hundred some thing !


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

@Nigerian Prince
... Maybe. XD lol.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Got a Kessil led light from my parents, I knew a month ago when I was asked so no surprise just had to be patient.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Got an xp4 for xmas for my african tank!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

nice scores you guys!! I hope there will be some left for me tomorrow as I will be shopping for fish stuff.. all over the lower mainland!! (aquarium west to petsuperstore in surrey) lol


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

Nothing at the store, but my angels laid eggs a week ago. The fry are almost at the free-swimming stage. Having done his duty, I put the male in with another female, and she paired with him and laid eggs yesterday.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Sadly nothing this year, tanks are all full and all my money went into scuba gear :lol:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Got a great deal on a Vertex Omega 150 skimmer from J&L $100 off the regular price at their boxing day sale.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I splurged and bid on 3 Bettas on Aquabid. No sales of course.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

went to several LFSs today. not much at aquarium west -.-, picked up a couple of GBRs( really nice looking) and ottos from charles, 2 gold face electric blue rams ($7.50 each!!) at kinged, 4 neon dwarf rainbow ($10 for 4!) at petsuperstore in surrey! awesome deals still available in town!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

ottos are champs, i have a nice group of them myself, a good buy haha


jhj0112 said:


> went to several LFSs today. not much at aquarium west -.-, picked up a couple of GBRs( really nice looking) and ottos from charles, 2 gold face electric blue rams ($7.50 each!!) at kinged, 4 neon dwarf rainbow ($10 for 4!) at petsuperstore in surrey! awesome deals still available in town!


----------

